# Drying up the Milk supply for Spaying



## third_eye (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello

Please can you give me any advice. My Cat is booked in for spaying next friday, which is 8 days away.

According to 'Cat Owner's Home Veterinary Handbook', it states:



> If it becomes necessary to quickly dry
> up the queens milk supply, withhold all food and water from the queen for 24
> hours. The next day, feed her one-fourth the normal amount, the third day
> one-half the normal amount, and the fourth day three-fourths the normal
> amount. Thereafter, restore her to an adult maintenance food.


I have done this, today (thursday) is the fourth day, but the kittens are still feeding from her, I know the mother is still producing milk because I can see the wet fur around her nipples... And have witnessed the kittens sucking.

The vet says that he/she will not perform the spay if the queen is in heat, also said the queen must/recommend? dry up her milk supply.

I know she is due to become back on heat, which means 2 weeks of torture for me and the cat if she does, and it will also delay the spray op. 
So it worries me on what to do in the next week basically. I want it done as soon as, she likes going out in the garden, sniff the trees etc talk to the magpies. :lol:

I'm no vet, but logically I can only see 2 choices:

1: Do the calorie intake drop again, ie starvation, but it seems kinda cruel... but I'm willing to do it again if it speeds things up, not only for me but for her too.

2: Keep mum away from kittens, but let them see eachother only with supervision ie restrain the kittens from sucking on the nipples when they do so.

The kittens are 7½ weeks now and are feeding well on solids, they are polishing off the bowls 3 times a day, plus milk and kibble (moist dry biscuits) in between.

Please suggest anything. Thank you


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I think reducing her calorie intake will have *some* effect on her milk production but as the kittens are still feeding from her, thus stimulating milk supply, I seriously doubt it would dry up completely by Friday week.

I think you'd also be very hard pushed to restrain kittens from suckling unless you want a full time, day and night job on your hands  By eight weeks they don't really need their mum for milk (and yours are eating very well too) but over the years I've tried preventing kittens from feeding from mum for various reasons and, I can tell you, if Mum is still physically 'around' I've had them go frantic to get to her to suckle; some of them miss the 'comfort' thing dreadfully.

I don't think you have much option other than separating her completely from the kittens in the hope her milk dries up by Friday week... or just delay spaying her for a while longer and ensure she doesn't go out. Quite honestly, I'd opt for the latter - I don't think I've ever managed to have a girl spayed 8 weeks after having kittens, it's just pushing things a bit, time/milk production wise.


----------



## third_eye (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi gskinner, thank you for your post. 

Yes, they do like the compfort of their mother being around, I have been trying to cut her food back and keeping her away from kittens but like you said I'm finding it difficult to maintain.

I'm going to take your advice and cancel the spay until she's a bit older. I'll just have to grin and bear it when she's come on heat. Though its a bloody nightmare. Last time she was on heat, she kept us awake all night ans sometimes we work at 5am, which isn't good.

Is there anything to bring her out of heat? ie a tablet/injection? I know breeders must use something, I'm sure I've read that there is something available.

Many thanks again for your time


----------



## third_eye (Mar 4, 2010)

Just to post back. 

I spoke to the vet and she suggested that I keep kittens away from her for two weeks, so I had to cancel the appointment.

The kittens will be nine weeks after I withold mum from kittens for 2 weeks, hopefully then she will be nearly ready to be spayed (10+ weeks since giving birth).

Her teats are like golfballs only after 24hrs. I know this is normal, but have to keep an eye on them. If they are still swollen in a weeks time, I will need to ring the vet for advice.


----------

